# help decoding/understanding



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

what does this mean? i know it is with regards to HD, but what does "A 1/2" mean? i dont understand the "1/2"...thanks for the help.
*HD-FCI: A 1/2*


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Right and left side


----------

